
Show HN: Metaballs efficiently with a GLSL shader - mapehe
http://www.appsketch.xyz/d/metaballswithgravity
======
mapehe
I wrote a blog post about this:
[http://www.appsketch.xyz/p/3](http://www.appsketch.xyz/p/3)

